# Reading > Who Said That? >  Need specific page number for quote in Kurt Vonnegut's "Timequake"

## Nave

Hey all, so I read Timequake a few months ago, but no longer have access to the book and I want to use a part of a quote of his in an essay. It's at the very last scene I think - either last chapter or the epilogue - and goes like this: 

I picked two points of light maybe ten feet apart. One was Polaris. I have no idea what the other one was. For all I knew, it was Puke, Trouts star the size of a BB. 
Do they twinkle? he said.
Yes they do, I said.
Promise? he said.
Cross my heart, I said.
Excellent! Ting-a-ling! he said. Now then: Whatever heavenly bodies those two glints represent, it is certain that the Universe has become so rarefied that for light to go from one to the other would take thousands or millions of years. Ting-a-ling? But I now ask you to look precisely at one, and then precisely at the other.
OK, I said, I did it.
It took a second, do you think? he said.
No more, I said.
Even if youd taken an hour, he said, something would have passed between where those two heavenly bodies used to be, at, conservatively speaking, a million times the speed of light.
What was it? I said.
Your awareness, he said. That is a new quality in the Universe, which exists only because there are human beings. Physicists must from now on, when pondering the secrets of the Cosmos, factor in not only energy and matter and time, but something very new and beautiful, which is human awareness.

If someone can be so kind as to tell me which page number this part is on, and of what version of the book they used - I would GREATLY appreciate it, my essay is in great need  :Smile:

----------

